# traditional standing seam help



## mandrroofing (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm wanting to learn how to install a traditional standing seam (old style) roof.does anyone know of a book or a web sight to get me started? Thanks!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Why old style? That means in a brake in 8' or 10' sections instead of pan formed.


----------



## mandrroofing (Jan 31, 2011)

Because this house requires it because its in the historic district.I have install quite a few of 24 gage snap lock systems but caint find any install info on the traditional style.


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

*Historic Tin Roofing*

I have a Panformer. Does 12" to 28" wide > 1 inch finished height, double lock, any length, Historical Standing Seam.
Follansbee Terne II <> is the new 40lb Tin

Where are you located? I am in SE Pennsylvania.
We have done miles of this type roofing.


----------



## mandrroofing (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm located in central ohio


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

What are your longest lenghts?
What pan width do you need?
Do you have a break for perimeter flashings?
How many sq. ft. is the entire project?


----------



## mandrroofing (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there no install info out there?


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

Revere> Copper & Common Sense.

This book & DVD has all the information you will need.


----------



## mandrroofing (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Seabreeze Roofing (Feb 14, 2011)

*Nrca*

The National Roofing Contractors Association has a manual specific to metal roofing. I recommend purchasing it from them or your local contractors bookstore.


----------

